# Hestia June 2005 to August 4, 2007 :(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hestia and her sister Ceres were supposed to be older rats at a rat intolerant shelter that were supposed to be pts since they had nipped someone. I went down there with a woman I met on a rescue forum. Found two 5 month old girls in a teeny tiny hammy cage, seed mix on the floor with a sipper tube that had fallen down. 

Of course I brought them home with me. 

So much for the gratitude of shelter rats! These 2 just ignored me for 7 months, it was like I didnâ€™t exist, and we had a bit of an uneasy existence as they were very aggressive with other rats and during a neutral intro they attacked 4 other rats in less than a minute. These sisters didnâ€™t broadcast their intentions, no poufy fur, etcâ€¦just attack, slash and retreat, just like a wolf pack. After this they got the nickname the Wolves. 
Then one day I saw a little gleam in an eye and they really started to â€œnoticeâ€ me. :lol: 

After that I became part of their little world. Hestiaâ€™s sister Ceres had a horrible tumour removal at 16 months, and then 2 months later I lost her within 48 hours to PT (pituitary tumour). She is the reason I started spaying. If something was going to help then I was going to try it!

Hestia ended up living on her own, sadly, since she would accept no one else, and the bloodshed was just too much. She softened even more to me and we had a lovely relationship. Unusually for a girl she developed spinal nerve degeneration but that didnâ€™t stop my little Wolfy Dynamo! She could still climb and clamber somehow. She then developed 2 small mammary tumours, one inguinal (groin) and one near her armpit. They grew very very slowly so I thought we had a lot of time left together. Nope. The armpit tumour ulcerated and we have had a battle with baytril and metacam for pain for the past few weeks. Her spirits have remained high, and if you could ask her she would insist she was just fine, that she was not ill, and â€œwatch me climb thisâ€¦see I am fine!!!â€

Last night Hestiaâ€™s body finally started failing her indomitable spirit. Today I called my 2nd vet and they fit her appointment in. We got to sit in the exam room for quite a while. She groomed herself for awhile, with me bracing her, she got her ear rubs (itchy ears when you canâ€™t scratch your own), and scratches. For that I got licked and groomed and she finally did something she has never done for me. She bruxed and boggled happily. With the tiny little swallows in between and the half closed eyes. I think she knew what I was doing and was letting me know it was okay. :heart:

Hestia just home








Hestia grown up








Take that you ebil grass!!








Hestia in the Christmas Tree








Me? In the garbage?? What ARE you talking about?








Running around her new cage, now thatâ€™s a long tongue








A momentary cuddle into Momâ€™s hand while out exploring








My 









And a dark video of her taken 6 days ago. My happy little girl is now at peace and has a healthy body that does what she wants. She really didnâ€™t take aging well at all. :tantrum:


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

im sooooo sorry. That must have been so hard on you. Best of luck!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm very sorry. Love the grass pic, though. Looks like she was full of life.


----------

